# Poner el valor del sensor en el puerto paralelo para leerlo



## Hamlet (Mar 16, 2009)

Como puedo poner una señal externa con im hardware en el puerto paralelo, para realizar luego una operación con ella, ya sea detener el motor cuando llega a una posición cero, etc.

Estoy usando sensores como los de la impresora, el que detecta cuando se introduce el papel, esta el sensor y una pieza plastica que al introducir el papel baja y hace que el sensor no emita señal.

Como puedo poner este valor en el puerto paralelo para usarlo a mi favor, me serviria para detectar que un motor ha girado hasta su coordenada maxima por ejemplo. 

Al parecer estos sensores usan foto-algo, no se si son foto-diodos u otra cosa.


----------



## karl (Abr 20, 2009)

Lo que quieres hacer es aprovechar las mismas lineas de la impresora para regresar la señal al pureto, estas son 5 lineas que se llaman -ack (acknowledge), se prende cuando no entendió la información del puerto, -busy que se prende cuando la impresora esta libre para recibir otro comando, paper feed que indica que hay papel, y otras dos que no me acuerdo como se llaman.
Las llamas desde el registro 889 decimal, que esta asociado a LPT1, y se mueven con niveles TTL.
Para conectarlas usa una fuente de 5 volt, conecta el negativo a tierra y el positivo (mas una resistencia de Pull down de como 1 kohm a tierra), a los pines que te indique el patigrama del puerto.
y en caso de que uses algo superior (sic) a windows 98, vas a necesitar una libreria que te de acceso al puerto, ya que los siguientes modelos de windows no te dejan accesar el hardware directamente.


----------

